# Breastmilk nutrients adhere to glass bottles???



## mommy2naomi (Jun 4, 2007)

I just read this article as I'm thinking of using glass bottles for the next baby and I'm so confused by this, can anyone explain this?

"Don't use glass bottles if you are going to store the milk for less than 24 hours, because some of the white blood cells will adhere to the glass, but not to plastic. Since the cells detach after 24 hours, the composition (glass versus plastic) doesn't matter if you are freezing the milk."

Source: http://www.storknet.com/cubbies/brea...ectstorebm.htm


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

That sounds like the biggest load of BS I've ever heard.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

That agrees with what I've read on the subject previously, though I don't remember where. (It wasn't on that site, though.)


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, SOMEthing adheres to glass bottles, but I thought it was probably fat solids. I sure as heck am not going to worry about it, and it was my experience that the one plastic bottle I had (came with pump) also had something stick to it. I did finally buy a bottle brush because the bottles weren't getting clean.


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I asked my SIL about this; she's a biologist (PhD).... here's what she had to say:

Quote:

On first read:
For white blood cells: makes sense that they could stick to glass (i need to look that up more extensively).... when they detach after 24 hours they're probably dead. Freezing them in glass bottles will kill the white blood cells anyway, so its a moot point. In our lab sometimes we stick some white blood cells to plastic as well... it depends on how the plastic is treated and which white blood cells we're talking about. I'll look it up more. Seems to me that the white blood cells are out of the equation for long term storage, because they should die due to freezing, or to the passage of 24 hours, either way.


----------



## mommy2naomi (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillian+1* 
I asked my SIL about this; she's a biologist (PhD).... here's what she had to say:


Very interesting, thank you. It said on a couple of sites that its controversial.


----------

